

Comparison of various new image formats - dlecorfec
http://xooyoozoo.github.io/yolo-octo-bugfixes/

======
dccoolgai
Hadn't heard of BPG before to be honest, but just messing around on there on
my laptop I was pretty impressed by the punch-per-pound of that format against
the other ones.

